# are progress swaybars any good?



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Im thinking of swapping out my SE-R swaybars for a set of the Progress Suspension adjustable one's. Does anyone know how these guys work?
Im looking for a fairly high level of stiffness and adjustability.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Keep the front stock sway bar, and just get the progress rear one. I've heard many good things about em and if I keep my sentra I'm gonna get one.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I like them. I have both on my car, although I haven't had any snow free weather to really test them out yet. The front bar is only marginally larger than the OEM one, but the rear is significantly larger. I have the front set on soft and the rear set on medium. They have three pivot points to adjust the stiffness, and come with polyurethane bushings and grease, endlinks and the rear comes with a perch that you mount on the trailing arm bolt on the bottom of the spindle so that your endlinks connect there instead of to the struts. I sell them for $190 shipped, I'm the cheapest place to get them if you're interested.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey toolapc, thanks for the info, are they 190$ for the front and rear together, and yea I might be interested. Give me an email at [email protected]


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No, they're $190 each, and that's pretty good. Most places sell them for $200-$220 + shipping.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I have a 91' XE...I dont think my car has one on the back,can I get one from an SE-R and put it on?? what about the front ones,are they different?? Thanx.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Your XE should have both front and rear sways, my '93 XE did. According to my FSM, GA powered B13's had a bit larger front sway than the SE-R, .6 mm larger to be exact. 28.6mm vs. 28mm however the SE-R rear is about 50% larger than the GA b13's had. GA 10mm SE-R 15mm. The Progress B13 front is about the same as the stock, only slightly larger, probably the same as the GA at 28.6, the rear however has got to be like 25mm, it's a lot bigger than the OEM one.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I read that the b13 fronts can also fit on the b14. is that true?


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Yeah, go with the Progress sway bars for the rears. Will you use this vehicle on track days?

I'm planning on getting them on 2004, good investment. Good luck.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> Your XE should have both front and rear sways, my '93 XE did. According to my FSM, GA powered B13's had a bit larger front sway than the SE-R, .6 mm larger to be exact. 28.6mm vs. 28mm however the SE-R rear is about 50% larger than the GA b13's had. GA 10mm SE-R 15mm. The Progress B13 front is about the same as the stock, only slightly larger, probably the same as the GA at 28.6, the rear however has got to be like 25mm, it's a lot bigger than the OEM one.


The factory front sway is hollow correct? Where as the progress is a solid bar. Thats why the bar is the same size because they are using solid as opposed to hollow... at least I think I remember reading that.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, the B13 front works on the B14. It's kind of stupid that Progress doesn't have the bar listed as compatible with both B13 and B14. Yeah, the OEM is hollow. Based on it's weight the Progress one is either solid or really thick walled pipe. Based on what the bends look like, I'd bet it's solid, hollow would have crushed or folded during the bending process.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

The B13 front bar is essentally the same between the 1.6L and 2.0L powered cars EXCEPT, the SE-R's bar is SOLID and the 1.6L bar is hollow. I swapped my hollow front w/ the solid SE-R front and it made a very noticable difference.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

johnand said:


> The B13 front bar is essentally the same between the 1.6L and 2.0L powered cars EXCEPT, the SE-R's bar is SOLID and the 1.6L bar is hollow. I swapped my hollow front w/ the solid SE-R front and it made a very noticable difference.


I just did some searching on SR20forum... It seems more people say it's hollow and there are some who say it's not. It seems that to improve the bar progress would have to make it thicker but they don't have to it's it's a hollow stock bar. I'm leaning toward the stock one being hollow.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Is it easy to swap a SE-R rear sway bar in my XE? Would it help??


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm going to be calling Progress tomorrow to place an order, I'll ask while I have them on the phone.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well..........*



halfshaft said:


> Im thinking of swapping out my SE-R swaybars for a set of the Progress Suspension adjustable one's. Does anyone know how these guys work?
> Im looking for a fairly high level of stiffness and adjustability.


Best think ever invented for the B13.


----------

